# GSG: Why so many in Vallejo, CA?



## Lalato (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm planning a move to northern California.  I searched for anything within a 20 mile radius of Martinez, California... and I saw a huge cluster of people in Vallejo.  I seriously doubt this many gamers are in Vallejo... any thoughts as to why this might be happening?


----------



## Rabulias (Mar 1, 2013)

I have only done a spot check on a handful of them, but they look like users who do not have a location set in their description.

Without a location, the GSG application might use their IP address to geolocate them, ending up with an ISP's physical location.

There's a similar cluster near me in Reston VA and I know many tech companies and major Internet links are located there.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 2, 2013)

Perhaps it would be better to not place those that haven't given a physical location.  This makes it much more difficult to figure out who I should contact.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 2, 2013)

Actually, some of them have entered a city and/or state.  How does someone with the state listed as Florida get listed in North California?


----------



## Nikosandros (Mar 3, 2013)

Lalato said:


> Actually, some of them have entered a city and/or state.  How does someone with the state listed as Florida get listed in North California?



I don't know, but I think that the system is buggy. When I search for gamers near Rome, I also get plenty of people who have listed a US city.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks like I'll have to use the forum until the GSG widget is fixed.  Thanks for confirming that it's a global issue Nikosandros.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 4, 2013)

Lalato said:


> I'm planning a move to northern California.  I searched for anything within a 20 mile radius of Martinez, California... and I saw a huge cluster of people in Vallejo.  I seriously doubt this many gamers are in Vallejo... any thoughts as to why this might be happening?



Boris Vallejo's art is pretty cool. Maybe that's the reason? 

Disclaimer: This is a light-hearted response that shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 23, 2013)

Mmmmm...  Boris Vallejo.  

Seriously though, any word on if this is something that will be fixed?


----------



## Lalato (May 11, 2013)

Any update on this?


----------

